# Hello!



## Graculus (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello. I have just purchased my first TT, indeed, my first Audi. I wasn't looking for one. I hadn't actually even thought of one as I was looking for a Golf GTi. However, a TT appeared in a search and I quickly disappeared down the rabbit hole...

Sellers photos (reg is now changed)



















It's an early MK3 in Scuba Blue, registered in October 2014 with 48,000 miles. 2.0 TFSI quattro, S Tronic with S Line suspension. Light grey Alcantara Super Sport seats, Sat Nav, Smartphone Interface, Highbeam Assist etc.

Since driving it home a week ago, it hasn't moved! It's currently on the lift and the wheels have gone off to be refurbed in a gunmetal grey finish. Once they're back, I've a set of 255/35/19 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5's waiting to be fitted. I've used this time to complete a full service of spark plugs, engine oil & filter, DSG oil & filter and the Haldex using all genuine parts. Air filter was as new so wasn't replaced.

Now, there are certain cars (most of them, to be honest!) on which I don't like chrome and this is one. I've purchased genuine Audi black circle badges for the front and rear and will be removing the other badges. A friend is going to complete a full detail and ceramic coating and then I'll be having a Revo Stage 1 done for both engine and gearbox.

For some reason, the previous owners didn't have any of the free map updates installed so I'm currently living in 2015. I may bite the bullet and get the latest maps from Audi as I'm finding a lot of conflicting information on DIY upgrading early cars. I have an unlimited data connection on my phone so would use Audi Connect if it may be of benefit.

Even this far, the forum has been a great help. Thank you to all who have contributed, I hope that I may be able to assist others in future. I'm lucky to have a fully equipped workshop and have access to the latest VCDS so should be able to perform most tasks myself. This TT will becoming my daily drive, replacing my eighteen year old, 185,000 mile Lexus. It will be joining my weekend toys;1989 Porsche 944 2.7 and 1993 MX5 Turbo (230 BHP and about 400 KG lighter than the TT!)

Thanks in advance, I have much to learn.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Graculus, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome indeed and thanks for your members' find contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------

